# Object (Rib?) sticking out of tricolor...



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a tricolor male who appears to have something sticking out of his stomach. 



 

The frog is housed in a sterilite container (26" x 18" x 6") along with two other tricolors roughly the same size. Of the other two, there is one calling male and one presumed male who I believe I saw calling but I'm not sure. The setup is simple, just a holding tank while I get their full on tank done. Paper towel bedding, pothos clippings, little huts... 

Anyways, it looks like maybe a rib is sticking out...? But it's coming out in the wrong direction so who knows. 

The frog is still hopping around and calling as well. :? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I doubt it is a rib... I think it is more likely to be a extra limb that didn't develop all of the way. 


Ed


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

You could try touching it to see if it is hard or soft... but... that is wierd and messed up.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would second trying to see what it is. If it is something that got stuck in the frog you would want to remove it and treat the wound. Its tough to tell from the pictures what it is.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

My first thought was/is 'Circus Frog' with an third front limb....


S


----------

